# what did santa bring you?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Morning folks.
Hope youve had lots to unwrap.
What did santa bring you?
I got a xmas waxybox and the M101 ive been wanting 
Have a great day


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

£60 in cash which i bought a nilfisk C120 power washer in Maplin 
Some orange degreaser
G1 for my windscreen 
Fog fight for the inside


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

No detailing gear for me so far, but I have got some cash to use up quickly when I catch up with my Autosmart rep.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A few things, mostly clothes but sadly a family relative fighting for his life in Addenbrookes after being knocked of his pushbike xmas eve.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Got a Christmas card


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nowt this year , My choice though 

But.......It is my birthday next week


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nothing. Reason why I bought myself 2 rupes polishers


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

True, il look to treat myself to. iPad , Bt landline, broadband & telly are for starters.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear this muzzer, I hope they pull through


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Bought one of these http://bit.ly/1c5WdDH for myself just now along with a Pressure washer 

Merry Christmas hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Loads of socks, (I asked for them) :doublesho a neck massager/heater  and a T shirt with "I'm a grumpy old gi.t" on it, :lol:I bought myself a Flex 4301 vrg with bag and alternative backing plate, so it's been a VERY good christmas for me!!:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Melkor said:


> Sorry to hear this muzzer, I hope they pull through


It's not looking good mate and to make matters worse, the person who knocked him off, did a runner and left him for someone else to find.
Anyway, hope you all had a good christmas.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Batman pyjamas
Fred Perry polos
Couple of shirts
Othrr random stuff


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Unexpectedly my top present is a 'Discover Magic' kit. It's a cheap and cheerful box of four simple tricks to keep me ... Err ... The kids amused. Very much in the style of Mr. Tommy Cooper.


How do I do it?


'Jush like tha'.

Rich


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Wife got me the Megs DA microfibre system, the lads got me Carpro Fixer, white hex logic pads, AB Eliminator and Ghostrider.


ok, I ordered and they paid.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> It's not looking good mate and to make matters worse, the person who knocked him off, did a runner and left him for someone else to find.
> Anyway, hope you all had a good christmas.


Really sorry to hear that bud, hope all ends in his recovery.

A few detailing goodies fk1000p, car chem snow foam etc. the usual smellies, some clothes, a new tool box & a big socket set. Oh yeah, not forgetting my xbox one and new Rolex!

Merry chrsitmas everyone!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that Muzzer, never a good time for it to happen but always seems worse at this time of year  hope they pull through.


OH got me a Tag which I've had for a few months now and a set of wheel woolies


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> A few things, mostly clothes but sadly a family relative fighting for his life in Addenbrookes after being knocked of his pushbike xmas eve.


sorry to hear that fella and hope they pull though
no detailing gear for me but have had money and socks witch are always handy


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Santa brought some BH autofoam and AF shampoo (plus a small dustpan and brush for the car ;-) Getting a 5L pump sprayer later.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nowt don't want anything


----------



## ShaunH101 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Muzzer!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I always ask for money so i dont look ungratefull for presents i dont want.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

this thread is no good without pictures


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone, we can only wait. 
In the meantime, enjoy your pressies and christmas period, just make sure you give your folks/kids etc an extra hug as it can all change in an instant.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Slippers & the Incredible Spice Men cook book & some cash....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> A few things, mostly clothes but sadly a family relative fighting for his life in Addenbrookes after being knocked of his pushbike xmas eve.


This is horrid. I hope things work out for the best, please keep us informed


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Got me some 17" borbets for my fez, got some general car washing stuff! gosh even the dog got me gyeon prep 


__
https://flic.kr/p/11545118933


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> A few things, mostly clothes but sadly a family relative fighting for his life in Addenbrookes after being knocked of his pushbike xmas eve.


Soz to hear that fella... I'm only 20 odd mins from Addenbrookes. Use to work there too. If you need anything, just shout.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

We don't open our presents from under the tree until after dinner but always have a few from santa to open.. 

Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer so far  Been wanting to try this for ages. Maybe my parents do get the hints when I leave pages open on their laptops! 

Really sorry to hear that Muzzer  My Mum works at Addenbrookes occasionally and she says the staff there are top notch. So I'm sure they are in good hands, all the best mate...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

No cleaning stuff, Mother knows not to do that...:lol:

Bless her, she brought me 7" Android tablet, perfect for the car. Usual clothes, some Elemis, sweeties..etc...


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

a christmas waxybox from my parents,might treat myself after christmas!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Got a Nilfisk C110.4 pressure washer from SWMBO. Hoping to test it out soon! :detailer::buffer:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone, we can only wait.
> In the meantime, enjoy your pressies and christmas period, just make sure you give your folks/kids etc an extra hug as it can all change in an instant.


Wish you and family all the best and I will take note of your advice above, wise words


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

neilos said:


> Soz to hear that fella... I'm only 20 odd mins from Addenbrookes. Use to work there too. If you need anything, just shout.


Cheers mate, will do if i need to. 
Thanks stangalang i will do


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Morning all - Merry Christmas!

Only one piece of detailing gear in my present pile so far (rest of presents are at the family gathering later), the Haynes Detailing Manual:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Other non-detailing bits so far:
A new watch
An electronic hand warmer
An Amazon SD card case 
A gigabit switch for my home cinema rebuild


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh yes, almost forgot (as I got them a few month ago as an early Christmas present), my mum bought me the new rims I wanted for the C4:


Two coats of Bouncer's Looking Sweet applied by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Some Auto Finesse goodies
Supercar driving experience 
Clothes
DVDs 

Sorry to hear about your relative muzzer42, wishing you and your family all the best.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

The wife spent loads on me again as usual bless her , here's the detailing related bits she surprised me with


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

Have a good un all , and get out cleaning soon :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear the bad new Muzzer, I wish them a speedy and full recovery.

As per usual, my preferred cash and chocolates etc, however, did get two cool little Minions - Dave and Stewart for my desk!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A few things, mostly clothes but sadly a family relative fighting for his life in Addenbrookes after being knocked of his pushbike xmas eve.

I'm sorry to hear this new I pray for a speedy recovery :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Muzzer sorry to hear about your family. Here's wishing them a speedy recovery


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Have now caught up on the rest of this thread.

Muzzer42 - thoughts are with you and your family, here's hoping your relative makes a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys but the prognosis is not good, just got to wait and hope.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy Christmas.

Well a stinking cold, a PS3 with GT6, some Zaino products and smelly stuff.

Luke


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news Muzzer. Fingers crossed for speedy recovery


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone, we can only wait.
> In the meantime, enjoy your pressies and christmas period, just make sure you give your folks/kids etc an extra hug as it can all change in an instant.


How very true....sorry to hear your news Muzzer,fingers crossed for you and your family.
Mike


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

Santa brought me a Nilfisk Centennial p/washer
After Shave
And a holiday to Egypt on 5th Jan


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

sorry just read about your family muzzer i hope your family member recovers fully! My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry Muzzer, just read your post.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Other half is on nights so currently in bed. Haven't opened stuff from her yet.

Brother bought me an iPad Air, which I wasn't expecting. Had to resist temptation to open it and try to politely ask if I could take it back as he bought a 16gb 3G one. Feel dead ungrateful  but I've already got a 1st gen 3G iPad and I can't remember the last time I topped up the sim, so can't help but know that it's wasted. Would rather change it for a wifi one and give him the difference back, or even just get a Mini-Retina.

How are Apple for return/exchanges


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Once again, thanks everyone but don't let this spoil your own day. I will keep you all up to date as and when we get news. 

In the meantime, it's christmas day, hat in the heck are we all doing on the web? :lol:


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Just found a Supernatural panel pot in my cracker!


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Pressure washer, I can actually clean my car quickly now


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i got one of these mini polishers


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Only opened one thing so far.
A Haynes branded tin of assorted skin cleaning/smelly.. stuff.. things.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Got a driving experience... something to look forward to in the new year when I've decided what I want to drive (Porsche, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Audi R8, GT-R or V8 Touring)


----------



## Phil434 (Nov 29, 2012)

New foam lance and some goodies from orchard auto care!


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

My lovely wife got me a CYC DAS6 pro polisher through their group buy

oh and a couple of MF cloths










merry christmas everybody


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The dog got a new chew toy with rope inside instead of stuffing. She is literally the happiest she has ever been despite the face in this photo!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

A DAS6 Pro Auto Finesse kit, actually bought it a coupla months ago but it had been put away for Christmas.
Adidas Dragon trainers, COD Ghosts for the PS3, John Newman CD and bits n bobs from relatives.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Samsung 10' tab 3, auto finesse sample kit plus a sample of spirit and the usual stuff.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Top pressy from mother in law was a metro blaster side kick.
She also got me 5 litres of blue magifoam which I hinted at. I wasn't expecting coloured ones so that will be a treat.
Brother in law got me a litre bottle of Meg's 105 to go with the 205 I got from rob a while back. 
Then got the usual stuff chocolate, socks, undies (ninja turtles lol), various stenches of the shower gel, deodorant and aftershave variety.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

My mrs got me a karcher pressure washer & some AB magifoam


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Got a few things ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

4 dirty cars to wash 
























Oh and a Meridian 208 CD Player :thumb:


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Cleaning day tomorrow!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Why did you order 7 blue yo yos, nutter!


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

10 Blue Yo Yo's!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

December Waxybox from my sis, mrs to thank for that


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

December waxybox and a christmas waxybox and a few bits


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

DAS6-Pro kit with M105, M205 and orange and white hexlogic pads!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Got loads more than this off the girlfriend but this is some of the car related stuff 








Also 10L of magifoam but i had already got it 2 weeks ago haha

And she got me this which I thought was really cool, a canvas of my fav pic of the car!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooooh, forgot this new addition all the way from the USA when my son came home 2wks ago.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> And she got me this which I thought was really cool, a canvas of my fav pic of the car!


Beaut car!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Not got any actual detailing stuff but I did get a Karcher organising system which is handy as I have just got a new pressure washer and vac. Will keep the garage tidy.
Also got some nice turtle beach wireless headphones for when I am playing my new gt6


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

For all those who asked about my family relative, i'm going to start a new thread.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this Muzzer 
me i got some Bose Quite comfort 15 headphones


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone

He brought me a lens for my camera and chicken pox for our 4 year old!

From the other thread, muzzer glad to hear things have improved, even if only a little.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I got an AB snow foam lance, snow foam and an Audi A3 2L TDi 170 BHP S-Line all from the wife.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I received: 

- Tailormade shampoo 
- Microfibre madness washmitt
- Swissvax micro dry towel
- £20 Swissvax voucher.
- Personalised air fresher 

Really happy with what I received.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Santa (or rather the hubby) brought me this 









Nilfisk P150

Can't wait to try it out 👍


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

xlfive said:


> me i got some Bose Quite comfort 15 headphones


I got exactly the same for my 40th this year. Brilliant headphones


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

My good wife got me a kranzle pressure washer and snow lance !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

rossmuir1978 said:


> My good wife got me a kranzle pressure washer and snow lance !!!


Oooh, very nice indeed!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

dubnut71 said:


> The dog got a new chew toy with rope inside instead of stuffing. She is literally the happiest she has ever been despite the face in this photo!!


Pharo hound ( cant spell it, pharo like ancient egyption ruler) ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Pharaoh mate

Mrs got me a Nilfisk 20t. Great little machine.


----------



## sant (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Our first baby due 3rd July.

Not really a present to open, but it beats every present i recieved


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Clean your car EP801
variety of Hexlogic pads
3m polish
Karcher wet and dry

Along with other non car related items.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

djgregory said:


> Our first baby due 3rd July.
> 
> Not really a present to open, but it beats every present i recieved


Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

what santa left me!


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welshquattro1 said:


> what santa left me!


Desirable  I wanted that but got the Xmas waxybox , instead I wont be happy till I get it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Got a new Nexus tablet, whisky, aftershave, clothes and lots of other odds and ends. 

Shocked at what my parents gave us. 

My dad's current car is only a couple of years old and only 17,000 old but he fancied a change. He visited a few dealers and they were horrible and so disinterested in doing business. 

So rather than wasting money on these losers not interested in his cash, he decided to split it amongst the kids and grandkids. 

Felt awkward when I opened my card.


----------

